# Garmin Edge 705 for running?



## Plax (15 May 2009)

Has anyone used the Garmin Edge 705 when out running?
Haven't got it with me at the moment, but I'm sure there was a setting to switch between modes i.e. cycle and car (and I think maybe pedestrian?).
I thought I could use the Heart Rate Monitor on it and the GPS to see if it would actually track how far I've run. Would this work if I put the unit into a pocket / waist bag?


----------



## Will1985 (15 May 2009)

I do - just carry it in my hand and have the HR strap on. Not sure about putting it in a pocket...sometimes the signal might drop especially under trees when it can be difficult at the best of times.

I think an iPod style armband strap needs to be invented!


----------



## jpatterson (24 May 2009)

I think I've seen the straps somewhere on a surfing site


----------



## jpatterson (24 May 2009)

Been hunting, found the site but you will have to trawl through looking for the straps.

Garmin Waterproof GPS Spares


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2009)

It works in a pocket just fine, only bother with a wrist strap if you want to refer to the figures while on the go.


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

I took my 605 out running.

Calorie count worked just fine.
Some crazy 'Grade' results where I jumped up a short flight of stairs.


----------



## zacklaws (11 Jun 2009)

I have no experience of the 705, but I have used my 305 for walking and not had to change any settings and it recorded succesfully exactly where I had been and how fast I had walked so it would be the same running too I presume


----------

